# Walther pk380 holster



## ZEDDICUS (Mar 18, 2010)

Having trouble finding a holster?A very helpful employee at a local sporting goods store took the time to find me a holster for my pk. It was a Tegau quick draw for a glock 19-23-32 and sigmas. With slight modification( Adding a line of stiching about a quarter of an inch from original stiching toward the trigger housing does quite nicely.


----------

